

Show HN: Simple seed for PHP-based applications - eridal

I know this is a hard place to show this kind of stuff, but here it goes...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eridal&#x2F;web-seed<p>After writing the same glue-code for a couple of webapps I decided to put all that into a simple project that I can later use as a `seed`. It&#x27;s based mostly on my common needs, but I hardly think they are too specific -- yes, it&#x27;s an opinionated project.<p>This is my attempt to create a baseline for small webapps that quickly bundle the common ecosystem tools available. I&#x27;ve been digging the web for some related projects and it&#x27;s sort of a compendium of tools. 
My idea was to reduce the code needed to it&#x27;s minimum, keeping it as much declarative as possible.<p>It was baked using modern tools such as: Composer, Slim, PhpUnit, Leesc, Mustache.php<p>Althoug it&#x27;s a work-in-progress, I would love to get some feedback.
======
brettscott
It looks promising :)

Would be good to get some unit tests written for the "seed" app itself.

Asset versioning is one of the big pain points at the moment when setting up
an application eg /js/main.min.v2.js. Will you be looking at addressing this
in your seed app?

I generally use Symfony2 for my applications but it can take quite a while to
configure/setup at the start of each project. There are a number of skeleton
projects I've used in the past which have included a lot of the fruit I'd need
in a new app, reducing startup time.

If the PHP community adopted your "web-seed" and started asking for other
components to be baked in, such as Grunt, Assetic,
authentication/authorisation, do you think your web-seed could stay lean
compared to Zend, Symfony etc?

Do you see this app optionally supporting Sass instead of Less, or Handlebars
instead of Mustache?

~~~
eridal
I think the problem is with the tools availables out there, is there a sass or
handlebars compiler for PHP?

------
eridal
link: [https://github.com/eridal/web-seed](https://github.com/eridal/web-seed)

